# Kaufberatung Hardtail - ~ 800 für absolute Fahranfängering



## Lacoon (16. September 2013)

Hallo!

Ich fahre selber seit ca. 2 Jahren MTB. Meine Freundin ist jetzt einige Mal mit meinem alten, aber für sie zu großem Hardtail mitgefahren und hat Blut geleckt. Daher würde ich ihr gerne ein eigenes und für Sie passendes Bike schenken.

Da ich mit Canyon gute Erfahrungen gemacht habe, bin ich auf folgendes Angebot gestoßen:

https://www.canyon.com/mountainbikes/bike.html?b=3207

Hier einmal ihre Vermessenen Daten:

Größe: 164cm
Schrittlänge: 76cm
Torsolänge: 60cm
Schulterbreite: 42cm
Armlänge: 55cm

Was haltet ihr von dem Bike? 

Die Jungs von Canyon schlagen uns Rahmengröße XS vor. Kommt das in etwa hin? 

Habt ihr vielleicht andere Bikes die ein gutes P/L Verhältnis bieten?

Vielen Dank,

Gruß J.


----------



## Hanabi100 (16. September 2013)

Hallo,

bei H+S Bike Diskount in Bonn gibt es gerade 20% auf alle Cube RÃ¤der. Meine Frau hat sich vor drei Wochen ein Cube Access gekauft fÃ¼r 580â¬, denn im Shop gibt es weitere Prozente.
Ich persÃ¶nlich finde ein 26" Rahmen bei der GrÃ¶Ãe von 1,64 doch irgendwie passender als ein 27,5" (Das Canyon hat in XS 27,5 statt 29"). Bei Canyon gibt es aber auch das Yellowstone in 26" (https://www.canyon.com/mountainbikes/bike.html?b=3003).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Der-Gruni (16. September 2013)

moin,

schau mal auf die ÃberstandshÃ¶he beim XS, diese ist beim Canyon noch 75 cm!! bei Schritt 76 cm wohl nicht mehr nutzbar. 

Du wohnst ja in Neuss, ich hier in 47665 Sonsbeck (A57 Richtung Nimwegen), wir haben hier ein Transalp24 in S stehen. Das kÃ¶nnte Deine Freundin mal Probesitzen/Probefahren.

Meine Freundin ist auch 164 cm bei 74 cm Schritt. es passt perfekt. Das Rad ist zwar bei Transalp24 mit einigen Ausstattungen verÃ¤ndert worden, jedoch als Basis der "Standard-Rahmen". Achte mal auf die ÃberstandshÃ¶he. Ist nur ein Vorschlag mit dem Probefahren.

http://www.transalp24.de/epages/61889209.sf/de_DE/?ObjectPath=/Shops/61889209/Products/03004-Ambition/SubProducts/03004-Ambition-0001

Achso, ist ein 26"! 999 â¬ ist schon super, falls es weniger sein muss, ggf. nur den Rahmen kaufen und Gebrauchtteile zusammensuchen.
Wir haben "leider" mehr ausgegeben um das Gewicht incl. Pedal (Saints) auf ca. 11 kg zu bringen. Je leichter desto mehr Fahrspass.

Bye
Der-Gruni


----------



## WarriorPrincess (16. September 2013)

Falls ihr nen Händler mit Haibike in der Nähe habt, könntet ihr dort auch mal das Nachfolgemodell von dem probesitzen, welches ich hier im Bikemarkt anbiete. Falls das ne interessante Alternative für euch wäre.


----------



## Lacoon (17. September 2013)

Das Canyon findet ihr nicht so gut?

Da gibt es auch noch das

http://www.canyon.com/mountainbikes/bike.html?b=3208#tab-reiter2

Zwar kein Frauenmodel, aber von den Daten nicht unähnlich.

http://www.canyon.com/mountainbikes/bike.html?b=3002#tab-reiter2

Noch in XS verfügbar.

Und ein Traum dieses Schmuckstück das natürlich unseren Preisrahmen sprengt:

http://www.canyon.com/mountainbikes/bike.html?b=3174


----------



## 4mate (17. September 2013)

Lacoon schrieb:


> Das Canyon findet ihr nicht so gut?




Niemand hat das gesagt.

Die Überstandshöhe ist bei sämtlichen verlinkten Canyon MTB viel zu 
gering für die angegebene  Innenbeinlänge. DAS ist das 'typische' Merkmal
ALLER Canyon Rahmen, anscheinend wollen sie nicht, dass 'nicht so große
Menschen' ihre MTBs fahren? 

Die Differenz zwischen Innenbeinlänge und Überstandshöhe soll im Idealfall
eine Handbreit - 10cm- betragen, aller-aller-allermindestens aber 5cm.
An den von dir verlinkten Rahmen beträgt sie aber NUR GUT EINEN ZENTIMETER 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 !!

Da du einerseits absolut auf Canyon 'eingeschossen' bist, es aber andererseits
von Canyon nicht EIN EINZIGES passendes MTB in Rahmengröße XS gibt..............
(fällt mir das Ende des Satzes schwer )


----------



## scylla (17. September 2013)

muss es "racig" sein?
Wenn nicht -> http://on-one.co.uk/i/q/CBOO26INTR/on_one_inbred_trail_x5_mountain_bike

Das hat wenigstens noch eine "passende" LaufradgrÃ¶Ãe, vor allem bei GrÃ¶Ãe XS/14'' 
Aber Achtung bei der Gabel! Der Preis ist mit einer Starrgabel angegeben. FÃ¼r eine Federgabel kommen bei den Custom-Optionen noch ca. 100â¬ on top. 
Meiner Meinung nach aber eine schÃ¶ne Basis, um spÃ¤ter auch noch ein wenig aufrÃ¼sten zu kÃ¶nnen, wenn das GelÃ¤nde anspruchsvoller wird, da mit dem Rahmen auch ein "All Mountain" Aufbau mÃ¶glich ist.


----------



## simply-out (17. September 2013)

Schön, dass sie Blut geleckt hat... das hört sich doch gut an.

Ich verzichte hier mal auf noch weitere Radvorschläge. Die Umfrage und eine Internet-Recherche ist sicherlich sinnvoll, um sich einen Überblick zu verschaffen. DENNOCH: AUF JEDEN FALL SOLLTE SIE DAS BIKE PROBEFAHREN... auch ruhig mal ein paar verschiedene Bikes probefahren. Auch wenn es ein Geschenk sein soll.
Man muss schon sehr erfahren sein, um anhand der Geometriedaten feststellen zu können, ob das Bike passen wird.
Canyon ist ja nicht sooo weit weg von Neuss. In anderthalb Stündchen seid Ihr da. Einfach mal hinfahren.
Viel Spass beim gemeinsamen biken!


----------



## Lacoon (17. September 2013)

Wir werden auf jeden Fall Probefahren.

Bin dennoch auf drei interessante Angebote gestoßen:

Cube Access WLS SL 2013
https://www.pharado.de/index.php/access-wls-sl.html/?ref=94511215

oder gebraucht:

Radon ZR Race 7.0
http://kleinanzeigen.ebay.de/anzeig...mpaign=email-ContactPoster&utm_content=ViewAd

Radon ZR Race ?
http://www.ebay.de/itm/360739433783?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1426.l2648


----------



## Hanabi100 (17. September 2013)

Hallo,

das Cube wurde mir in Bonn bei Bike Diskount für 900 angeboten (nur zur Info).

Die beiden Radons sind von der Ausstattung sicherlich besser (Bremse usw.) aber meine Frau (hat sich die Bikes im Laden auch angeschaut) fand die Sitzposition etwas zu "racelastig", da könnte man aber sicherlich etwas machen (anderer Vorbau z.B.). 

Habe gerade erst gesehen, daß das Canyon Yellowstone ausverkauft ist, sorry.


----------



## 4mate (17. September 2013)

Radon "Race" Modellreihe:
Es sind von der Geometrie ausgerichtete knallharte kompromisslose  Schnellfahrhardtails 
die mit ordentlich Sattelüberhöhung gefahren werden bei sportlich orientierten BikerInnen
 und sie werden zu Marathon- und Geländerennen eingesetzt, sind ungeeignet für Start uppers
(Normalerweise, Ausnahmen bestätigen die Regel)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lacoon (17. September 2013)

Das Cube WLS SL 2013 gefällt ihr sehr gut. Sie will aufkeinenfall etwas sehr sportlich gestrecktes haben. Sie ist halt noch völlige Anfängerin und überhaupt sehr wenig Fahrrad und ausser auf meinem Cube LTD noch nie MTB gefahren. Auf meinem altem sitzt sie Sehr gestreckt und hat extrem starke Schmerzen im Intimbereich vom Sattel.

Leider habe ich nichts zur Überstandshöhe beim Cube gefunden. Das Oberrohr ist ja recht tief abgesenkt auf den Fotos. Was haltet ihr von den Laufrädern bzw generell von der Ausstattung bei dem Bike?

Bei Bike Discount ist das Rad mit ca. 1050 Euro angeboten (Internetseite) Wie kommts das es euch für 900 angeboten wurde? Wie kann man am besten verhandeln damit wir auch diesen Preis bekommen? Wollen morgen evtl erstmal zu Luckybike in Düsseldorf und uns da umschauen bevor wir am Wochenende nach Bonn fahren.



LG, J.


----------



## Hanabi100 (17. September 2013)

Hallo, 
der Preis (900) setzt sich zusammen aus den 20% Nachlass auf alle Cubes und einem individuellen Nachlaß, den jeder Verkäufer geben kann (eine klare Linie habe ich dabei auch nicht erkannt). Das abgesenkte Oberrohr bietet entsprechend viel Bewegungsfreiheit (die von 4mate erwähnten 5-10cm sind ein "Muß") v.a. beim unbeabsichtigen Abstieg im Uphill. Die Ausstattung ist m.M. "gut" (Reba Forke, xt und Deore Parts der Schaltung und Naben). Lediglich die Bremse ist nicht unbedingt top aber sicherlich o.K.. Wichtig ist v.a. das Gewicht, das mit 11,9 Kg. ganz gut ist. Viele Räder in der Preisklasse zwischen 600 und 900 sind da deutlich schwerer. Einfach mal in Bonn "probefahren" (kleine Runde im UG) und versch. Größen testen.
LG


----------



## Lacoon (17. September 2013)

Wie wär das?

http://www.decathlon.de/mountainbike-26-rr-82-id_8272049.html

Reba Gabel, komplett XT, < 10,5kg in Größe S und für nur 899 Euro?

Oder dieses Focus?

http://www.focus-bikes.com/de/de/bi...category/lady-4/model/donna-ht-10-30-g-5.html


----------



## Hanabi100 (18. September 2013)

Das Rockrider (Decathlon) ist vom Gewicht und Ausstattung gut, aber die Geometriedaten haben ich nicht dazu gefunden. Das Focus ist von der Austattung schlechter (auch als das Cube) und liegt deutlich über dem von Dir angegebenen Budget.


----------



## Lacoon (18. September 2013)

Ist das hier:

http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/a103194/zr-lady-6-0.html

nicht dem Cube sehr ähnlich aber deutlichst günstiger?

Bei Bike Discount haben die das WLS SL nur noch in 17'' da, ob ihr das passt? 164cm / 76cm Schrittlänge?


----------



## Hanabi100 (18. September 2013)

Das Radon hat die (deutlich) schlechtere Gabel, die Bremse ist auch schlechter und es ist deutlich schwerer. Aber natürlich für einen Anfänger eine preisgünstige Alternative, Deine Frau kann ja beide testen. Falls Sie aber dauerhaft biken möchte, wird Sie sicherlich irgendwann die Gabel wechseln wollen (habe ich auch gemacht und eine Ebay-Reba nachgerüstet). Das Cube Access wls welches ich im ersten Beitrag in die Runde warf ist allerdings noch günstiger (580) und hat eine Luftfedergabel (Suntour Raidon) welche sich sicherlich besser einstellen läßt und sensibler ist als die Stahlfedergabel am Radon. Testet alle drei und schaut vor Ort, welches am besten paßt (denkt an die Handbreit Platz im Schritt) und im Budget bleibt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lacoon (19. September 2013)

Kennt einer die Überstandshöhe des Bulls Copperhead 3 in RH 41cm?

Das ist doch ganz sexy ausgestattet.

http://shop.zweirad-kraft.de/online...-Rahmenhoehe-41-cm-guenstig.html?detail=specs


----------



## Warnschild (21. September 2013)

Ich würde bei dem Budget nach etwas Gebrauchtem suchen, das etwas mehr taugt. Zumindest der Rahmen sollte anständig sein. 

Was die Überstandshöhe angeht, wäre ich da nicht so anspruchsvoll, aus Erfahrung: Wichtig ist, dass man bei dieser Körpergröße ein Rad findet, das von der Oberrohrlänger her passt und trotzdem nicht zu hoch baut vorn.

PS: Ich hab' noch meinen bisherigen Focus-Fully-Rahmen (hat mir mit 1,58 bestens gepasst) im Keller stehen. Falls ihr etwas aufbauen möchtet.


----------

